# Rosie's kidding thread!



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 3, 2013)

She is due just about any time now!





















EDT: please ignore the crap on her she had the squirts.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 4, 2013)

Ligaments went away about an hour ago!!!!!!!!!!! They've been soft for a few days and now they disappeared . Long night ahead....


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 5, 2013)

Born at 2:30, a little boy! I'll post pics. in a few minutes. Tube fed colostrum right after birth so I could try to prevent any deaths this time. Even though he nursed on his own almost immediately. He seems kind of big but I haven't weighed him yet.


----------



## chicken pickin (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats on another baby!!!! Cant wait to see his pics.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 5, 2013)

Weighed him at 3 hours old and he weighs 3lbs. 6ozs. HE doesn't look a thing like his mom or dad!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 6, 2013)

Cute as can be!


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 6, 2013)

really cute. Just out of curiosity - whats a healthy weight for a baby ND goat? I can't wait till next summer/spring when we'll be having Kids!


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 6, 2013)

Average weight is suppose to be 2 pounds so he was a little over sized.


----------



## cindyg (Sep 6, 2013)

2 lbs??  Sounds light to me, my girls have been kidding 4 and 5 lb babies.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 6, 2013)

My ND kids have all been in the 3 1/2 to 5 lb range.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 6, 2013)

Well this is my first kidding time so I have nothing to compare to so...
http://www.ndga.org/about.html look in the breeding section.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 7, 2013)

I saw that other ND breeders were posting much smaller weights than mine, but I use a new kitchen scale that only goes up to like 6 lbs so it should be accurate. My 3 1/2 lb babies were my quads.....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 9, 2013)

We've had singles over 5lbs.  We've had quads that ranged from 2-2oz, to 3-10 oz.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 10, 2013)

When you had the five pounders how did those turn out? I take it the birthing was difficult?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 10, 2013)

nigerianbreeder said:
			
		

> When you had the five pounders how did those turn out? I take it the birthing was difficult?


No they plopped it right out.  Generally speaking as long as they are presenting correctly, there isn't a problem.

The issue can sometimes be if you have two that are larger and they get crowded in the womb, they may not present properly.

Or multiples, even if they are smaller.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats!  He's so cute     I had a single doeling born in June that was a little over 4 pounds at birth.  I've heard that singles generally run larger since they are getting all the nutrients.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 14, 2013)

Well Rose pretty much summed it all up for me. I went out this morning to milk and I only got a touch over an ounce of milk. Plus not to mention she refuses to eat on the milk stand plus in order to keep her from "dancing" I had to tie her back legs down. I am going to sell her and her baby as soon as I get the service memo from the breeder and keep him all up to date on everything. I know that it wasn't just me not being able to milk either. I have been milking Heidi for a couple days now and got a pint the one day (could have gotten more but she was being fidgety).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds like your decision is made, but I just want to mention that if she won't relax enough to eat or stop dancing, she's not relaxed enough to 'let down' her milk.  I have one doe that it took over a month of twice daily trips to the milk stand before she would relax enough to eat.  After that it took another week or so until she would relax enough to let down her milk. Until then, I was milking about a cup out of her twice a day and she's a big ol Nubian.  Now that she's finally relaxed - I get almost a gallon.  

Some of them just take longer.... sigh....


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 14, 2013)

Well when the lady comes over to disbud and tattoo I'll have them both on twelve hours full. That way she can help show me anything I can do to help this  situation out.


----------



## Goatlover200 (Nov 7, 2013)

that is so cute!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful baby! Congrats!


----------

